# Cretaceous Creations Carnotaurus



## dino84 (Jul 20, 2008)

This is the Cretaceous Creations Carnotaurus sculpted by Shane Foulkes. I built it out of the box apart from the addition of glass eyes



















I entered it in a model competition in Brisbane where I was managed to get a gold award in my category.










Thanks for looking.

Scott.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

You sure did a nice of that. It's a great sculpt by Shane, and yours is a very realistic paint-up. You also did a great job of the base!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

beautiful skin tones!!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Amazing, that flesh looks real. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree an excellent model all round. And the base is very realistic with the leaves, ferns and rib cage.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice to finally see this brute, and GREAT to hear that you won a gold on it! Congrats, Scott!


----------



## dino84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone!



deadmanincfan said:


> Nice to finally see this brute, and GREAT to hear that you won a gold on it! Congrats, Scott!


This is actually one I purchased before the Iguanodon you helped me get last December, that one was twice the size of this kit and is definitely a big beast! Being my favourite dino I'm hoping to get a few more others built before I summon the courage to tackle that one.

Scott.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Masterful job, Scott. Where'd you get the leaves?


----------



## dino84 (Jul 20, 2008)

btbrush said:


> Masterful job, Scott. Where'd you get the leaves?


The leaves were from a European company called Joefix. I bought mine from here www.bnamodelworld.com/diorama/scale-135/plants-trees/148-135-brown-leaves-autumn. If you have access to birch trees here's a way you can get them for free: www.reapermini.com/Thecraft/24

Scott.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

That's great! Saving that 2nd link!! Ta!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice job dino84, especially the base and the tip on leaves! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

dino84 said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott, judging from what I see here, you don't need to summon up anything...you've already got the grapefruits to tackle the Iguanadon! Really looking forward to seeing him!


----------



## dino84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words James, I'm working on a couple of other projects at the moment but it's definitely on the list :wave:

Scott.


----------

